# DI Palooza & NOS Energy Nights 2011 - October 30th



## runtmasterflex (Mar 8, 2010)

Flyer courtesy of W00KI3


*DI Palooza Drag, Drift, and NOS Energy Nights Car Show*
*When*
Sunday October 30th, 2011
Gates open at 10AM Racing will be finished at 6pm
Show starts at 6pm 

*Where*
North Star Dragway
3236 Memory Lane
Denton TX

*Who*
Anyone and everyone all makes, models, and types there will be something for everyone.


*Drag Racing*​
The track will adhere to all NHRA safety regulations for your ET/MPH so please familiarize yourself with the rules if you're unsure if you can compete. 

*Class Specific Rules*

*Sport Fwd * - Factory appearing tire only no ET Street allowed. Tires like Nitto 555s are allowed they must have a diagonal tread pattern. No limit on power adders. Any FWD 4 or 6cyl car allowed. 
Sponsored by









*Pro FWD - * - 26" slick maximum size, no limit on power adders. Any FWD 4 or 6cyl car allowed. 
Sponsored by









*Street N/A - * - Stock appearing tire only absolutely no power adders 4 and 6cyl cars only RWD/AWD allowed. 
Sponsored by









*FWD N/A* - Stock appearing tire only absolutely no power adders 4 and 6cyl cars only, FWD only. 
Sponsored by









*4G vs. EJ *- Any car with a 4GXX or EJXX motor FWD/AWD/RWD allowed and no limit on power adders. Factory appearing tire only no ET Street allowed. Tires like Nitto 555s are allowed they must have a diagonal tread pattern. FWD 4G/EJ cars can run slick tires. 
Sponsored by









*RWD/AWD * - Any 4/6cyl or rotary allowed, no limit on power adders. 4CYL's may use slicks, 6cyl and Rotaries may not use slicks factory appearing tire only, must have diagonal tread. Import/Domestic V8s run street tires no MT/Hoosiers must be factory appearing, no power adders allowed, and pump gas only. 
Sponsored by









*Unlimited Class* - Factory chassis only no back halves or tubular chassis'. Open to all makes and models including domestics no limit on power adders or tires. 
Sponsored by









*Bracket Class* - Any make or model no limitations. 

*Girls Bracket* - Girls only all makes or models.

*Test and Tune* - Open to everyone all makes and models. 

*Payouts* - 10 Car minimum for full payouts otherwise payouts are halved. 

*Raffle Prizes*
Sponsored by











































































*Graffiti Exhibition​**​*​
Ever seen a Graffiti Artist do their thing live? Well here's your chance we'll have them on hand during the show to give you an idea of what goes into tagging, and once they're done we're going to give away their work. 

*Costume Contest​**​*​In the spirit of Halloween we'll also being doing a costume contest with 200$ to the best costume. 

*Car Show​**​*
Sponsored by 








Show classes
Best Acura
Best Civic
Best Other Honda
Best Nissan
Best G35
Best Infiniti
Best Toyota
Best Lexus
Best Scion
Best Mazda
Best Subaru
Best VW
Best Mitsu
Best BMW
Best European
Best Other Import
Best Display - Halloween theme
Best Club Representation
Best Stance
Best of Show - 200$ prize
NOS Choice award 
Best Domestic
Best Bike (Scooter included)​
* [email protected] pre-register and save 5$ w/o having to bring a can to the show. Also best to pre-register if you have a large group this will guarantee you're parked together. Otherwise space is first come first served. *


Runt


----------



## runtmasterflex (Mar 8, 2010)

*Drifting Ride Alongs and Exhibition*
Sponsored by


----------



## runtmasterflex (Mar 8, 2010)

18 Days!


----------



## runtmasterflex (Mar 8, 2010)

Don't forget to register your show cars and teams by paypaling 20$ to [email protected]. Save time and money and make sure you get to park together during the show by pre-registering. 

Runt


----------



## runtmasterflex (Mar 8, 2010)

Weather is looking mighty fine for tomorrow Highs in the 70's and nice and sunny all day to keep the track warm. 

Runt


----------

